# Osram Nightbreakers or Phillips Crystal Vision



## nashan (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey guys, Got a MK4 Jetta with the H4 Headlight bulbs. I recently upgraded to the Phillips Silver vison bulbs but are not 100% happy with them. Ive heard good things about both the Osram Night breakers and Phillips Crystal Vision bulbs. Is there much difference between these two and the silver visions? Ive done a bit of research but cant seem to find all that much. If anyone has any photos or info it would be a great help! Im looking for a light as white as possible but still bright. Please help!








P.S. If going Xenon isnt a too expensive an option i will consider this too but i think this requires new headlights also.


_Modified by nashan at 2:09 PM 11-29-2008_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Night Breakers are not on the same page as Crystal Vision.
Night Breakers compete with Philips Xtreme Power.
Philips Crystal Vision compete with Osram Cool Blue


----------



## nashan (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanx for the reply, Ive googled some photos of the Philips extreme power and they look pretty good. Anyone got these globes in their car? Any disadvantages of these globes?


_Modified by nashan at 4:07 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

yes
have both


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (GT17V)*

dont get any of them.
look for a xeon blue bulb. It is still a halogen bulb and it is a super white clean color.
i threw away the sylvania silver star ultras because it did nothing
my headlight now are 3x father and alot more wider.
i cant belive how much better i can see down the road.
You dont have to convert or change anything with the wireing or harness.
Its called a blue xeon blue bulb. Over all it 10x brighter then my Silverstars. Highly recomend them for $40


----------



## nashan (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanx mate, could def be a good option. You have any photos of them at night? And what brand are they?


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (nashan)*

i will take some photos for you what they look like at night . I had them installed by my body shop. I will ask them wich kind they are and what brand as well.
I do know that they are a h7 55 watt. i am so amazed how much futher and wider the light is. It is a nice clean white light as well.
I should have more info for you in a day or so.


----------

